# A snow ride



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Had the chance for one last ride in 2018 before they close everything until spring. Had a blast. Kinda long but...what else you got to do...lol


----------



## mrvmax (Dec 3, 2016)

Nice ride, I’d love to ride in the snow but that will never happen in South Texas.


----------

